# أريد أن أعلم و أفهم



## كيفا بطرس (27 ديسمبر 2012)

*أنا أيضا مسلم , و لسه عضو جديد , و لقد عاهدت الله أن أكون صادقا جدا فى كل كلمة أكتبها فى هذا المنتدى حتى فى أسمى المكتوب عندكم  , ذلك لأن ما يجول بخاطرى مشابهة للسيدة كاتبة هذا الموضوع "مصريه حزينة"  و سبب إنضمامى لمنتداكم هو التعلم. و فعلا أنا كمسلم أريد أن أعلم و أفهم , كيف يكون المسيح إلها و إنسان فى آن واحد.  لعلى خلفيتى الإسلامية هى السبب , لعل أيضا فكرة ألوهية المسيح لا يؤمن بها " المسلم أو الملحد أو البهائي أو حتى السحرة والمشعوذين " كما ذكرت فى مقالك سيدى نقلا عن أبراهيم القبطى , رغم أننى علمت أن من المذاهب المسيجية أيضا ما لا يقر بألوهية المسيح أيضا .
و فعلا , يستحوذ المسيح على قلوبنا جميعا كمسلمين و غيرهم و خير دليل على ذلك أننى أكتب هذه الكلمات لكى أفهم و أعى ماهية و حقيقة المسيح و كذلك فعل الآلاف غيرى فى هذا المنتدى وحده , و ملايين غيرنا فى أماكن أخرى.    
و لذلك يا سيدى أرجو أن يشارك فى المناقشة , من يبسط لنا الفكرة ببساطة تارة , و من يوضحها لاهوتيا و يوثق هذا بأدلة من الكتب المقدسة تارة أخرى, و الأهم أن يتحمل أسئلتنا التى بالطبع تنم عن شيئين :  جهل بمحتوى الكتب المقدسة عندكم , و رغبه فى إقتحام عالمكم .
و لعل هذا باب قد ينفتح على قلوب من أراد له الله أن يكونه و يلقى عليه كلمته , فلقد بلغت من العمر فوق الخمسين عاما و أنا أتمنى أن أتفهم و أعلم من هو يسوع المسيح . و أأسف على المداخلة و الإطاله . *


----------



## Molka Molkan (27 ديسمبر 2012)

الأخ كيفا يبدو انك صادق، ولكن رجاء إفتح موضوع خاص بك لتتلقي كل الأجوبة على الأسئلة التي تريدها ولكي يصحح لك الاعضاء ما تعتققه بالخطأ..


----------



## صوت صارخ (27 ديسمبر 2012)

*هل سؤالك: كيف يكون المسيح إنسان وإله فى نفس الوقت ؟؟؟؟

*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (27 ديسمبر 2012)

*



من يبسط لنا الفكرة ببساطة تارة , و من يوضحها لاهوتيا و يوثق هذا بأدلة من الكتب المقدسة تارة أخرى, و الأهم أن يتحمل أسئلتنا

أنقر للتوسيع...

 *

*أهلا بك أستاذ / كيفا بطرس*
*الأهم من تلقى الأجوبة هو أن تُجهز نفسك لقبولها بحيادية*
*وانا أعرف أنها مهمة صعبة بالنسبة لمن هو من خلفية أسلامية*
*ولكنها ليست مهمة مستحيلة أبداً*
*فقط أبذل جَهْدك *
*وبداية هذا الجُهد أن الله قادر على كل شئ*
*لا يحده فكر ولا تستوعبه لغة ولا تحجر عليه عقيدة *
*ولا يستطيع أى منا أن يشترط على الله*
*ما يفعله وما لم لا يجوز أن يفعله ( حاشاه )*​


> *و لعل هذا باب قد ينفتح على قلوب من أراد له الله أن يكونه و يلقى عليه كلمته , فلقد بلغت من العمر فوق الخمسين عاما و أنا أتمنى أن أتفهم و أعلم من هو يسوع المسيح . و أأسف على المداخلة و الإطاله *​


*أتمنى لك التوفيق من كل قلبى*
*أطلبه ستجده وستراه *​​


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (27 ديسمبر 2012)

> *أنا كمسلم أريد أن أعلم و أفهم , كيف يكون المسيح إلها و إنسان فى آن واحد. *




أهلاً وسهلاً . 
طالما حضرتك تطلب و صادق مع نفسك ، ربنا هيعطيك كل اللى تتمناة وهيرشدك لطريق النور 
فالرب هو الذى قال 
اسْأَلُوا تُعْطَوْا. اطْلُبُوا تَجِدُوا. اِقْرَعُوا يُفْتَحْ لَكُمْ.

+
+

الموضوع ده إقرأة وهتلاقى فيه ما تريدة 

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=157606


----------



## Molka Molkan (28 ديسمبر 2012)

الأخ الحبيب، هناك كورس يقوم بتدريسه الأخ ماي روك مدير المنتدى، وهو مخصص لمن يريدون أن يبدأوا أن يتعلموا الإيمان المسيح بشكل صحيح من الصفر .. وها هى محاضراته حتى الآن:


*فهرست دروس اساسيات الإيمان المسيحي


*

تمهيد ومقدمة لأساسيات الإيمان المسيحي


الدرس الأول في أساسيات الإيمان المسيحي: الإعلان الإلهي
الدرس الثاني في أساسيات الإيمان المسيحي: الإعلان الإلهي الخاص
الدرس الثالث في أساسيات الإيمان المسيحي: الناموس             ‏
الدرس الرابع في أساسيات الإيمان المسيحي: الأنبياء والرسل
الدرس الخامس في أساسيات الإيمان المسيحي: فهم الكتاب المقدس
الدرس السادس في أساسيات الإيمان المسيحي: فهم الله
الدرس السابع في أساسيات الإيمان المسيحي: الثالوث القدوس
الدرس الثامن في أساسيات الإيمان المسيحي: الله كائن في ذاته
الدرس التاسع في أساسيات الإيمان المسيحي: الله كلي القدرة
الدرس العاشر في أساسيات الإيمان المسيحي: الله موجود في كل مكان وزمان
الدرس الحادي عشر في أساسيات الإيمان المسيحي: الله كلي العلم             ‏
الدرس الثاني عشر في أساسيات الإيمان المسيحي: الله قدوس
 الدرس الثالث عشر في أساسيات الإيمان المسيحي: الله صالح
الدرس الرابع عشر في أساسيات الإيمان المسيحي: الله عادل
الدرس الخامس عشر في أساسيات الإيمان المسيحي: الخليقة
الدرس السادس عشر في أساسيات الإيمان المسيحي: عناية الله بالخليقة
الدرس السابع عشر في أساسيات الإيمان المسيحي: المعجزات
الدرس الثامن عشر في أساسيات الإيمان المسيحي: الإرادة الإلهية
الدرس التاسع عشر في أساسيات الإيمان المسيحي: العهد
الدرس العشرون في أساسيات الإيمان المسيحي: عهد الأعمال
الدرس الواحد والعشرون في أساسيات الإيمان المسيحي: إلوهية المسيح             ‏
الدرس الثاني والعشرون في أساسيات الإيمان المسيحي: خضوع المسيح ‏
الدرس الثالث والعشرون في أساسيات الإيمان المسيحي: بشرية المسيح ‏ ‏
الدرس الرابع والعشرون في أساسيات الإيمان المسيحي: المسيح بلا خطية ‏
الدرس الخامس والعشرون في أساسيات الإيمان المسيحي: ميلاد المسيح العذراوي
الدرس السادس والعشرون في أساسيات الإيمان المسيحي: يسوع المسيح الأبن الوحيد
الدرس السابع والعشرون في أساسيات الإيمان المسيحي: معمودية المسيح
الدرس الثامن والعشرون في أساسيات الإيمان المسيحي: مجد المسيح
الدرس التاسع والعشرون في أساسيات الإيمان المسيحي: صعود المسيح
الدرس الثلاثون في أساسيات الإيمان المسيحي: يسوع المسيح الوسيط


----------



## كيفا بطرس (28 ديسمبر 2012)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> أهلاً وسهلاً بأهل ***** الطيبين كلهم مسيحين ومسلمين
> وطالما حضرتك تطلب و صادق مع نفسك ، ربنا هيعطيك كل اللى تتمناة وهيرشدك لطريق النور
> فالرب هو الذى قال
> اسْأَلُوا تُعْطَوْا. اطْلُبُوا تَجِدُوا. اِقْرَعُوا يُفْتَحْ لَكُمْ.
> ...


 
أشكرك أخى الكريم , و لكن قبل أن أبدأ , أستأذنك أننى قمت بنسخ الإثنى عشر فصلا من كتاب القمص عبد المسيح بسيط أبو الخير على الكمبيوتر الشخصى لى لكى أطبعه و أقرأه , فأنا أصاب بصداع و زغلله فى العين عند القراءة المباشرة على الكمبيوتر. و أوعدك أن هذه الطباعة لشخصى فقط .


----------



## حبيب يسوع (28 ديسمبر 2012)

الاستاذ/ كيفا بطرس،  الموضوع بسيط خالص عليك قراءة الكتاب المقدس وسوف تعرف الحقيقة وتؤمن بان المسيح هو المخلص والفادى


----------



## كيفا بطرس (28 ديسمبر 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *أهلا بك أستاذ / يسرى*
> *الأهم من تلقى الأجوبة هو أن تُجهز نفسك لقبولها بحيادية*
> *وانا أعرف أنها مهمة صعبة بالنسبة لمن هو من خلفية أسلامية*
> 
> ...



*أطلبه فى قلبى و نفسى كثيرا , و لعلى أصبو و أصل إلى هدايه عقلى و فكرى .
أسأل الله , ربى و رب كل شئ أن يوفقنى و يوفق أمثالى لما يحب و يرضى .  
أما عن الحيادية , فإن لم أكن محايدا ز موضوعيا لأقصى حد  , فكأننى أتسلى أو أضيع الوقت و أمرره ,  لكن  ياسيدى ألتمس منكم العزر , فخلفيتى الدينية و العقائدية مشبعة بدين الإسلام , حتى طريقة دعائى , و طريقة تفكيرى و عادات العبادة و النسك ,  كلها تنغرز فينا نحن المسلمين , و هى ثقافة توارثنها منذ نعومة أظافرنا , و فى مدرستنا , و فى مساجدنا , و فى كتب أشتريناها , و فى محادثاتنا و زواجنا و بيعنا و شراءنا , 
فعل تجد أنه من السهل أن نحيد عنها ,  الحياد هنا هو محاولة فهم المسيحية بالمسيحية , و من قلوب فعل بها كما فعل بنا .
و الله هو من يقرر لنا , و علينا السعى , و على الله الباقى , و لا أسأل غير الله أن يوفقنا و يمن علينا بنعمه و بفضله أن يفتح قلوبنا لما فيه الصواب . 
*


----------



## بايبل333 (28 ديسمبر 2012)

*الاخ الحبيب كيفا بطرس اهلا بيك .*
*موضوع الحيادية لا رقيب عليها غير الشخص الباحث عن الحقيقة وهذا الامر يدخل فى النوايا *​

*على العموم صلى هذه الصلاة من قلبك ومع نفسك وتكون صادق مع نفسك *
*امام الله لان الله لا يشمخ علية وردد معاى *​

*ايها الاب السماوى الذى خلقتنى ...أريد أن أكون الانسان الذى تريدة الذى تكون راضى علية ..الذى يعطى لك حياتة ويكون واثق فيك علمنى اين انا .*
*عرفنى مشوراتك الصحيحة ....اذا كان الاسلام هو الصح فقل لى ....واذا كانت المسيحيية هى الصح فعرفنى بها ....لا اريد من على الارض شىء غير ان اعرفك معرفة حقيقة وليست عن جهالة توبنى يارب لكى اتوب *​

*عايــــــز أقولك على شىء يا أخ كيفا مرتبط بالاسلام *
*كل ما هو جميل فى القرآن فهو منقول *
*وكل ما هو سىء فهو الجديد علينا *​

*وان اعظم شىء فى المسيحيية هو ان الله يبحث عنك وليس الانسان يبحث عن الله وهذه النقطة الفارقة بين المسيحيية وبين الديانات الآخرى *
*.أن كنت آمنت بالرب يسوع مخلصاً لك فاعلن رايتك واعلن موقفك ولاداعى لهذا الايمان السرى**
*"من إحسانات الرب أننا لم نفن (نتحطم – ننتهي) لأن مراحمه لا تزول .. طيب هو الرب .." (مراثي إرمياء22:3-25).
• يقول الله: "إني لا أُسَّر (أفرح) بموت الشرير، بل أن يرجع الشرير عن طريقه ويحيا. ارجعوا ارجعوا عن طرقكم الرديئة فلماذا تموتون؟" (حزقيال11:33).
• ويقول الله للخاطي: "أم تستهين (تتهاون) بغنى لطفه وإمهاله وطول أناته غير عالم أن لطف الله إنما يقتادك إلى التوبة، لكنك من أجل قساوتك وقلبك غير التائب تذخر (تدَّخر) لنفسك غضباً في يوم الغضب وإستعلان (ظهور) دينونة الله العادلة ، الذي سيجازي كل واحد حسب أعماله" (روميه4:2-6). ​ 

على العموم اشجعك على قراءة الكتاب المقدس ولو يوجد عندك سؤال فلا تبخل علينا هنا 
وادعوك لقراءة هذا الموضوع 
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=205701​


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (28 ديسمبر 2012)

يسرى النعناعى قال:


> أشكرك أخى الكريم , و لكن قبل أن أبدأ , أستأذنك أننى قمت بنسخ الإثنى عشر فصلا من كتاب القمص عبد المسيح بسيط أبو الخير على الكمبيوتر الشخصى لى لكى أطبعه و أقرأه , فأنا أصاب بصداع و زغلله فى العين عند القراءة المباشرة على الكمبيوتر. و أوعدك أن هذه الطباعة لشخصى فقط .





يسرى النعناعى قال:


> لقد حيرتنى كثيرا بمعرفتك أننى من منوف , فهل هذا متكوب على البروفيل عندى أم هناك وسيلة أخرى عرفت بها أننى من مدينة **** , عموما أنا عاهدت نفسى على الصدق فى كل ما أتفوه به معكم , ذلك لأننى أشعر أن تجربه الكتابه على هذا المنتدى , مسأله مقدسة , و ترددت كثيرا فيها و لكن , الإيمان بمشيئة الله , هو ما دفعنى لخوضها , و ما يشاءه الله سوف يكون.
> و أوعدك أننى لن أطبع و لا صفحة إلا إذا أذنت لى , و سوف أبدأ أجرب أقرأ على الوورد ما قد نسخته من كتابك , و أشكرك شكرا جزيلا.




سلام رب المجد معاك أستاذ يسرى 
براحتك خاالص فى كيقية قراءة الكتاب وطباعتة ، فذلك لا يضرنا فى شيئ ، حتى إذا عرضتة على آخرين 
هذة ليست أسرار 
ولو عندك أى سؤال إعرضة فى هذا القسم ( فالسؤال والإستفسار ليس فية أى عيباُ ) وهنا إخوة مُحترمون سيقومون بالرد على جميع إستفساراتك 
وبالأمانة أنا بدعيلك ، ان ربنا يوفقك ويفتح ذهنك للفهم ، وإختيار الطريق الصواب ، نحنُ نحس ونشعر بما أنت فيه 

ربنا معاك


----------



## كيفا بطرس (28 ديسمبر 2012)

*ايها الاب السماوى الذى خلقتنى ...أريد أن أكون الانسان الذى تريدة الذى تكون راضى علية ..الذى يعطى لك حياتة ويكون واثق فيك علمنى اين انا .*
*عرفنى مشوراتك الصحيحة ....اذا كان الاسلام هو الصح فقل لى ....واذا كانت المسيحيية هى الصح فعرفنى بها ....لا اريد من على الارض شىء غير ان اعرفك معرفة حقيقة وليست عن جهالة توبنى يارب لكى اتوب *


*رددت صلاتك جهارا و كررتها صامتا ... يارب , إن كانت شريعة و نسك الإسلام هى ما ترضاه لى و لأهل بيتى , فقل لى و أعلمنى , و إن كان يسوع الرب هو الحق فقل لى و أعلمنى . أريد أن أكون الانسان الذى تريدة الذى تكون راضى علية ..الذى يعطى لك حياتة ويكون واثق فيك علمنى اين انا .*
*يا أخى , لا أعلم كيف تأتون بهذه الكلمات الجميلة التى تدخل القلب فور قرائتها , و أنا شاكر لإهتمامك بشخصى و بموضوعى , و أحتاج لصلاة و دعاء الجميع , و ما زلت أقرأ فى الكتاب الذى نسخته على الكمبيوتر الخاص بى . *


----------



## كيفا بطرس (28 ديسمبر 2012)

براحتك خاالص فى كيقية قراءة الكتاب وطباعتة ، فذلك لا يضرنا فى شيئ ، حتى إذا عرضتة على آخرين 
هذة ليست أسرار 

*أشكرك يا أخى من كل قلبى على سماحك لى بطباعة الكتاب , فأنا أرهق عينى بالنظر على هذه الشاشةالمضيئة , و القراءة تجعلنى أركز أكثر . أكرر شكرى لك *


----------



## !ابن الملك! (29 ديسمبر 2012)

> ولكن الذي يصبر الى المنتهى فهذا يخلص.


طريق المسيح ليس سهلا كما يتوقع البعض - فهو طريق صعب ملئ بالصعاب
قال المسيح
  Matt 7:13«اُدْخُلُوا مِنَ الْبَاب الضَّيِّقِ، لأَنَّهُ وَاسِعٌ الْبَابُ وَرَحْبٌ الطَّرِيقُ الَّذِي يُؤَدِّي إِلَى الْهَلاَكِ، وَكَثِيرُونَ هُمُ الَّذِينَ يَدْخُلُونَ مِنْهُ! 

طريق المسيح طريق ضيق - فهو ملئ بالاضطهاد من الاخرين (لعلك رايت جزء من هذا فى مصر) وملئ بالحروب الروحية التى تجعل الانسان يخطأ ويحيد عن طريق المسيح
ولكن المعزى فى كل هذا هو انه الطريق الوحيد وليس غيره - فيه يشعر الانسان بالسعادة والفرح حتى لو احاطت به المشاكل
هذة السعادة لا نشرحها ولكن نشعر بها ويشعر بها من يطلب المسيح وقت الضيق

المقصود من الاية التى تريد ان تفهمها -- هو ان من يصبر الى النهاية (يوم الدينونة ومجئ المسيح الثانى) على الايمان فهو ينال الوعد الالهى بملكوت السموات

اى حاجة تحب تعرفها حبيبى -- اسال فقط وستجد من يجيب


----------



## ثابت بيسوع (29 ديسمبر 2012)

و لذلك يا سيدى أرجو أن يشارك فى المناقشة , من يبسط لنا الفكرة ببساطة تارة , و من يوضحها لاهوتيا و يوثق هذا بأدلة من الكتب المقدسة تارة أخرى, و الأهم أن يتحمل أسئلتنا التى بالطبع تنم عن شيئين :  جهل بمحتوى الكتب المقدسة عندكم , و رغبه فى إقتحام عالمكم .
و لعل هذا باب قد ينفتح على قلوب من أراد له الله أن يكونه و يلقى عليه كلمته , فلقد بلغت من العمر فوق الخمسين عاما و أنا أتمنى أن أتفهم و أعلم من هو يسوع المسيح . و أأسف على المداخلة و الإطاله .[/COLOR] [/SIZE][/COLOR][/B][/QUOTE]

مرحبا اخى الحبيب اتفهمك جيدا للامرين الاول انى من خليفه اسلاميه زى حضرتك وعارف كويس الاحساس اللى جواك ومدى الصراع الرهيب الذى لايشعر به الا من جربه بالفعل خصوصا وانت اب اسره وليس فرد من افردها طبعا انت فاهم قصدى 
وثانيا انى فى مثل سنك تقريبا وهذا يزيد الامر صعوبه ان تكتشف انه بعد هذا السن انك داخل فى صراع دينى يفترض اننا انتهينا منه بعد هذا العمر .......

انا لن اوضخ لك المسيحيه لاهوتيا لان اخوانى هنا اقدر منى ويستطعوا الاجابه على اى سوئل تريده من هذه الزاويه 
ولكنى عايز اوضح لك انى اختبرت الرب يسوع وعرفت انه الله المتجسد فى صوره انسان من خلال علاقتى الشخصيه به واكيد انت عارف ان التجربه الشخيصيه هى اقوى دليل وياتى بعد ذلك العقل والعلم والمعرفه 
تباعا يعنى ببساطه انا عيزك بس تتعرف على المسيح من خلال التكلم معه والفضضه اليه بكل اللى بداخلك
وانا واثق انك لو كنت ضادق معاه هتشوف بنفسك معجزات انت اللى هتقولها لنا هنا 
اصلى من اجلك اخى ان الرب يلمس قلبك بنوره العجيب الذى به لن ترى ظلمه بعدها ابدا 
امين ثم امين


----------



## كيفا بطرس (29 ديسمبر 2012)

الغريب و المدهش يا أخوانى , اننى - مع قرائتى  المتواضعة فى المسيحية , و متابعتى للقليل من الموضوعات على هذا المنتدى -  أننى أجد كلمات فى الإسلام , ووردت فى الكثير من الأحاديث و آيات القرآن. مثل الموضوع الذى  سألته الأخت "الباحثة عن الحق"  عن موضوع الذبح فى الإسلام و مع أهل الكتاب , و كذلك كلمات الأخ إبن الملك و هو يفسر لى " كلمة قرأتها على لسان عضو ممتاز كان يرد على تسائل و هى جملة " ولكن الذي يصبر الى المنتهى فهذا يخلص.
, فقال لى : 
*طريق المسيح طريق ضيق - فهو ملئ بالاضطهاد من الاخرين (لعلك رايت جزء من هذا فى مصر) وملئ بالحروب الروحية التى تجعل الانسان يخطأ ويحيد عن طريق المسيح *

فبنفس أسلوب الكلام , يوجد آيات فى القرآن و بعض كلمات فى الأحاديث تتكلم بنفس الأسلوب.  
هذا التشابه يحيرنى ,  فأول مرة سمعت فيها تسجيل صوتى للبابا شنوده , لموعظة له قديمة  , أحسست أننى أستمع لشيخ طيب يتحدث فى أمور فقهية , و لكن بعد أن سمعت أسماء بعض القديسين المسيحيين , تعجبت جدا. 
لكى لا أطيل عليكم , بداية البحث هو هذا السؤال :   
كيف أحكم على المسيحيين بالكفر و تحريف كتاب مقدس , بدون أن أسألهم و أقرأ عنهم ؟
أرجو أن لا يعتبر هذا نوع من المجاملة , و لكنه بالفعل سؤال دخل عقلى و لم يخرج منه , و ما زاده جذبا هو الشريط الذى سمعته من البابا شنوده فى دار مناسبات مسيحية أثناء عزاء لأحد المسيحيين, , و الذى ظللت  أتمنى أن أسمعه مرة أخرى. 
و لذلك عندما قرأت كلمات الأخ  "ثابت بيسوع" علمت بأن الله بدأ أعماله معى : 
أخى ثابت بيسوع : كم أتمنى أن أسمع قصة تحولك من الأسلام إلى المسيحية , فكل كلمة سوف تكتبها , تأكد أننى لن اقرأها فقط , بل سوف أفكر فيها كثيرا .    
فكون الإنسان يتحول من دين لآخر : عملية ليست عملية عادية, أليس كذلك؟   أرجوك تواصل معى فى هذا ,  فهذا ما أحتاج بالفعل أن افهمه منك و لعل الله أرسلك لى فى الوقت المناسب.  
و كذلك الأخ " عبود " علمت من هذا المنتدى أنه أيضا كان مسلما , فاتمنى أن يتواصل معى و أن أقرأ تجربته. 
فليس شرطا ان تكون التجارب مشتركة أو متماثلة , لك هناك دائما تشابه رغم إختلاف الظروف و الأحداث.  
لقد أطلت عليكم ,  و صدقونى , فأنا أقضى معظم الوقت فى قراءة  الكتاب المقدس , و تفسير الكتاب المقدس " تفسير أنطنيوس فكرى"  , و قراءة ما أستطعت أن تصل إليه يدي عن المسيحية ,  و أنا أتسائل مثلكم تماما : 
و ما  نهايه هذه القراءات؟    
أنا لا أحاول أن أجيب على هذا السؤال.


----------



## !ابن الملك! (29 ديسمبر 2012)

> هذا التشابه يحيرنى


عايز اقولك حاجة قد يكون هناك فيه تشابه ظاهرى فى اشياء -- بس خلى بالك فى اختلافات اخرى شديدة وكثيرة جدا مثل الموقف من الكذب من الاخرين فى المعاملة وغيرها كتير جدا
المعاملات عموما فيها تشابه ليس بين المسيحية واليهودية والاسلام فقط بل حتى الاديان غير السماوية 
ولكن الطريق مختلف عن الطريق تماما وكلا منهم له نتائج مختلفة وحياة مختلفة


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (29 ديسمبر 2012)

هذا الرابط به قسم شهادات الإخوة المسلمين الذين تنصروا 

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=29


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (29 ديسمبر 2012)

كيف بطرس قال:


> * رغم أننى علمت أن من المذاهب المسيجية أيضا ما لا يقر بألوهية المسيح أيضا .*[/QUOTE





كيف بطرس قال:


> ]
> 
> 
> كلامك هنا خطأ يا أخ يسرى
> ...


----------



## The Antiochian (29 ديسمبر 2012)

*أختي هيلانة أرجو الهدوء قليلاً وكل شيء سيصل له بالوقت المناسب ، وأنا كنت أنوي الرد لكني أريد أن تكون الأمور تدريجية بالنسبة له لا أن نضغط عليه بالمعلومات دفعة واحدة .

لك وله كل الود والاحترام .
*​


----------



## ثابت بيسوع (30 ديسمبر 2012)

فكون الإنسان يتحول من دين لآخر : عملية ليست عملية عادية, أليس كذلك؟ 

بالطبع اخى الحبيب تحول الانسان من دين لاخر عمليه ليست بالامر السهل 
انا نفسى لم اكن مصدق هذا التحول وهذا هو الاختبار الشخصى اللى قلت لك عليه 
وهذه هى قوه الاله الحقيقى(نعلم انه ليس فينا فوه ولكن نحوك اعيننا ) 
وكل اللى انا عملته اخى انى فتحت الباب للرب يسوع ان يدخل حياتى 
وهو اللى بيكمل وهو قال[ (انا واقف على الباب اقرع ان فتحت ادخل )

ببساطه اخى انا فتحت باب قلبى ليسوع هذا اول شى فعلته 
ولاحظ شرط الدخول هو ان تفتح انت باختيارك الباب 
لان الرب لايجبرنا على شى 
المهم اخى ان تكون صادق ولديك الرغبه فى معرفه الحقيقه وليس مجرد العلم فقط اخى 

وللحديث باقيه اخى الحبيب اذا اردت التواصل 
الرب يباركك ويحافظ عليك من كل شر وشبه شر امين


----------



## كيفا بطرس (30 ديسمبر 2012)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> كلامك هنا خطأ يا أخ يسرى
> ومن قال لك هذا الكلام الفارغ ؟؟ هل عندك دليل ؟؟
> *
> فجميع الطوائف المسيحية واحـــــــــــــــــــــــــــدة فى إيمـانهـــــــــــا بالـــــــــــرب يســــــــــوع
> ...



*معذرة يا أخى , أنا لا أقصد ما رميتنى به نهائيا , فأنا قلت "لقد علمت" و ما علمته كان من مصدر أسلامى و ليس مسيحى , و لقد أقررت منذ بدأى معكم أننى لم أكن لى أى دراية بالمسيحية , و لم أقصد أن ألمح , أو أن أضع شئ خلسة , كما ظننت بى الظنون . 
عموما أعتذر عن ما بدر منى , و أرجو قبول  إعتذارى. *


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (31 ديسمبر 2012)

كيف بطرس قال:


> *معذرة يا أخى , أنا لا أقصد ما رميتنى به نهائيا , فأنا قلت "لقد علمت" و ما علمته كان من مصدر أسلامى و ليس مسيحى , و لقد أقررت منذ بدأى معكم أننى لم أكن لى أى دراية بالمسيحية , و لم أقصد أن ألمح , أو أن أضع شئ خلسة , كما ظننت بى الظنون . *





كيف بطرس قال:


> *عموما أعتذر عن ما بدر منى , و أرجو قبول إعتذارى. *







*وأنا صححت لك ما قد تعلمتة خطأ من المصدر الإسلامى ، فهذا كان نتيجة ما يرمينا ويبلينا به الإسلام *
*+*
*+*
*فعنوان موضوع حضرتك بيقول ( أريد أن أعلم وأفهم ) *​

*وأنا أعلمتك *​ 
*أن جميع طوائف المسيحية تؤمن بلاهوت السيد المسيح*​ 

*ولذلك فلا داعى للإعتذار *​*
*
*وأنا ألتمس لك عذر عدم المعرفة *​ 
*سلام رب المجد معاك *​


----------



## !ابن الملك! (31 ديسمبر 2012)

استاذ كيفا _ 
ان كنت تريد ان تعرف وتعلم فركز على المواد المطروحة وليس على اى اشخاص
هل مستعد لنتناقش سويا فى ماهية ايماننا ولماذا نؤمن بصحته
اهلا بك


----------



## فاطمة سامى (1 يناير 2013)

أستاذ / كيفا .. ليس من المهم أن يحطأ الإنسان بقدر أهمية أن يدرك ما هو الخطأ. 
و رغم أنك لم تخطأ , لكنك ذكرت معلومة و كأنها من الحقائق , 
فكان على الأخت هيلانه تصويب ما ذكرت على شكل حقائق. 
فلقد قلت أن هناك طوائف مسيحية لا تؤمن بأن المسيح إله , 
وكان لزاما أن تذكر كما علمت هذا من المصادر الإسلامية . 
عموما , لقد أعتذرت لك الأخت الفاضلة , 
وعلمنا منك حسن النوايا , 
وأتمنى التواصل و شكرا.


----------



## Maran+atha (1 يناير 2013)

شكرا كثير للمشاركة اختى فاطمة 
يجب ان نوضح لحضرتك ان كل الطوائف المسيحية الحقيقية تؤمن بالكتاب المقدس 
ومكتوب فى الكتاب المقدس فى 1 تي 3: 16
وبالاجماع عظيم هو سر التقوى *الله ظهر في الجسد* 
تبرر في الروح تراءى لملائكة كرز به بين الامم اومن به في العالم رفع في المجد
ربنا يباركك ويرشدك الى طريق الخلاص


----------



## مونيكا 57 (3 يناير 2013)

*اهلا بيك اخى كيفا*
*سأضع لك موضوع يعرفك المسيحية ويعرفك لماذا تجسد الرب*​ 
*http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=185575 *
*رجاء قراءة الموضوع وسيفيدك كثيرااااا*
*الرب ينور قلبك*
*اطلب من الرب ان يعطيك الفهم ويعرفك الحقيقة*​


----------

